# Carriage Units



## Adrienne (Apr 7, 2020)

Does anyone have experience with getting Carriage Units approved, especially in CA or Los Angeles? We are trying to clarify if the footprint has to be EXACTLY the same all the way up (IE a giant cube), or if you are allowed to have the footprint get smaller as you go up. Also, does the no overhang rule mean that you can't have any kind of protection at the entry door?


----------



## classicT (Apr 7, 2020)

Have you seen this for LA County?




https://dpw.lacounty.gov/bsd/lib/fp... Townhouse, Condominium and Carriage Unit.pdf


----------



## classicT (Apr 7, 2020)

Also check this forum post https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/threads/carriage-units.11228/


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 7, 2020)

Yes, and this would make it seem like the footprint would have to be exactly the same, or essentially a cube... Which is surprising because you would think that if the footprint decreased as it went up then it would still be within the spirit of the code.


----------



## classicT (Apr 7, 2020)

It is my read that it can get smaller, just not any larger.

Think of the footprint like your site plan and minimum setbacks.


----------



## cda (Apr 7, 2020)

So is the only difference between a townhouse and carriage

Accessibility??


----------



## classicT (Apr 7, 2020)

cda said:


> So is the only difference between a townhouse and carriage
> 
> Accessibility??


No, a carriage unit has to meet the definition. Occur over a private garage, footprint, etc.

All carriage units are townhouses, but not all townhouses are carriage units.


----------



## cda (Apr 7, 2020)

So what is the difference??

You have to have a carriage??

Is this an Amish code


----------



## classicT (Apr 8, 2020)

cda said:


> So what is the difference??
> 
> You have to have a carriage??
> 
> Is this an Amish code


If you have a site with limited area, you can ignore the right thing of providing accessibility, and put the dwelling units above the garages. Units are therefore not on an accessible route (no lift, just stairs) and Cali is ok with it.


----------



## steveray (Apr 8, 2020)

Interesting....So you could put 1000 of them on the same site and not make any accessible....


----------



## e hilton (Apr 8, 2020)

So to be correct, if it is a multifamily building, the living space for each unit has to be completely over the garage, cannot overlap over another garage.  And all floors above the garage have to be part of the same living unit ... no third floor apartment without a garage.


----------



## classicT (Apr 9, 2020)

e hilton said:


> So to be correct, if it is a multifamily building, the living space for each unit has to be completely over the garage, cannot overlap over another garage.  And all floors above the garage have to be part of the same living unit ... no third floor apartment without a garage.


That is my read as well.

To be a townhouse, has to be open on two sides and to the sky. These are basically row houses with garage units on the ground level.


----------



## cda (Apr 9, 2020)

Ty J. said:


> That is my read as well.
> 
> To be a townhouse, has to be open on two sides and to the sky. These are basically row houses with garage units on the ground level.



And pray tell can a townhouse have a garage?


----------



## e hilton (Apr 9, 2020)

cda said:


> And pray tell can a townhouse have a garage?


Yes.  Seen them here.  3 floors, first floor is garage and stairs.


----------



## classicT (Apr 9, 2020)

cda said:


> And pray tell can a townhouse have a garage?


Why cant they? I'd even say that most do....


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 14, 2020)

Ty J. said:


> It is my read that it can get smaller, just not any larger.
> 
> Think of the footprint like your site plan and minimum setbacks.



So our plan checker is taking the stance that the footprint has to be exactly the same, no smaller or larger. Are you aware of any official definitions that explicitly say that the footprint just can't be larger than the garage footprint?


----------



## steveray (Apr 14, 2020)

The planchecker is dumb....The definition does not say "the entire footprint", so you are using "the garage footprint".......but it is California...


----------



## e hilton (Apr 14, 2020)

steveray said:


> The planchecker is dumb....The definition does not say "the entire footprint", ..


Sorry, i think the plan checker is interpreting the definition correctly.  Although i would think they would be more concerned with living spaces that were larger than the garage, or overlapped another garage.  
“The footprint of the garage or garages is used as the footprint for the remaining floor or floors of the units above“


----------



## steveray (Apr 15, 2020)

Yes...I would think that (interpret) they don't want you building "mushroom buildings" with tiny garages and giant living spaces....Do they define footprint anywhere? If you want to get crazy with it, is the footprint the walls or the roof overhangs? Can it not have overhangs lager than the foundation?


----------

